# Sunset Pix Question



## Ricky Bennett (Oct 28, 2004)

When taking sunset pix--what type of filters do you use to cut down on the light coming into a digital cam? Here's one of my favorites but I'm not satisfied with the results--any suggestions?
Ricky


----------



## slimbo (Oct 28, 2004)

I always have a uv filter on.  Polarizers work good too.  I also use a warm tone filter a lot.  A neutral density filter, like a ND 2, 4, or 6 works good too.  They cut out light to give you a higher f-stop (lower number) which in turn lowers your shutter speed.  Some times the right configuration will cut the glare and bring out the colors.

slimbo


----------

